
Facebook coin reportedly underdevelopment in Switzerland - deesep
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-coin-reportedly-under-development-in-switzerland/
======
s3nnyy
We do have a large crypto community here, yes. The only instance of FB I knew
of in Switzerland is a computer vision startup that was bought by Oculus.

